# Yoder YS640 Pellet Grill



## striper

As stated elsewhere I'm now the owner of a Yoder Pellet Grill.  I placed the order for it last Monday morning and it arrive at my place yesterday afternoon. I also ordered it with the Second Shelf so I can really load this thing up. First impression was, this thing is built like a tank.  It came 95% assembled and wrapped and strapped to a pallet.  After getting it unpacked, took a few minutes to read through the instruction book.  Then rolled it outside and finished putting it together.  Only mashed 1 finger getting it together.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  T  TheHeat Shield/Grease Tray is one piece of heavy metal.  Then proceeded to load up some pellets I had laying around and did the first firing and recommended burn in.  Took about 30 minutes to get up to 400 degrees and then maintained that temp + or - about 5 degrees for the next hour.  I took off then for a couple of beers with friends and came back a couple of hours later.  Since it was still light out I decided to try a low heat burn, so hit the switches, set the temperature at 170, and grabbed a cool one while it went to work.  After ignition the temperature went to 195 then settled back and stayed at 170 for the 20 minutes I watched it.  While I didn't notice very much smoke, other than on startup, you could certainly smell the wood burning. 

Next test will come tomorrow when I load it up with a batch of Salmon to smoke.    Gotta get used to how it cooks real quick as I have a small shin dig going on here the 3rd featuring Baby Back Ribs.

Joe


----------



## nwdave

Congrats on the new smoker.  Hopefully the Yoder will be a better success than your poor experience with the 2 Traegers.

You do know you need to unlimber your camera and take a couple of Qvues of the smoker so we can get a better idea of what you bought.  Some inside views too, if you would.  I went to the Yoder site and they just give you an exterior view.  The YouTube views sure make this look like a sweet unit.   The guy sure is big on Cherry Dr Pepper.  Looks like you're still on an electrical cord leash though.

How are you going to fit that in your Monster Motor Home?


----------



## michael ark

Yes pictures, we want pictures.


----------



## africanmeat

michael ark said:


> Yes pictures, we want pictures.


   Yes Yes Yes


----------



## tjohnson

YEA!!!

Waiting patiently For Your Review!

I'm interested in on myself

Todd


----------



## nwdave

I'll tell Joe to get off the stick and get back over here with some photos.  In the meantime, you can see some views over on YouTube.  Impressive unit from the looks of it.  I found the links to Youtube via google.


----------



## striper

NWDave said:


> I'll tell Joe to get off the stick and get back over here with some photos.  In the meantime, you can see some views over on YouTube.  Impressive unit from the looks of it.  I found the links to Youtube via google.


OK DAVE,

Put down the Baseball Bat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, I'LL GET OUT THE CAMERA.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Ok now, as THEY say, it's time to KICK THE TIRES AND LIGHT THE FIRES.  Let the good times roll.


----------



## nwdave

Striper said:


> OK DAVE,
> 
> Put down the Baseball Bat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'LL GET OUT THE CAMERA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now, as THEY say, it's time to KICK THE TIRES AND LIGHT THE FIRES.  Let the good times roll.


Joe, I know you're getting slower in your old age so I sent you an email on my suggestions for posting QVues to this site.


----------



## striper

Ok, going to run a test here before I try to follow your directions with the ones from today.







 


NWDave said:


> Joe, I know you're getting slower in your old age so I sent you an email on my suggestions for posting QVues to this site.


----------



## nwdave

I know that's not your Yoder.......Nice rig though.

 


Striper said:


> Ok, going to run a test here before I try to follow your directions with the ones from today.


----------



## striper

Ok today was the day to try the Yoder.  About 9:00 I went out and took all the grills out and sprayed them down.  Then filled the pellet hopper with BBQ'ers Delight Hickory Blend Pellets. (A 40 lb bag came with the Grill)  About 10 after 9 I fired it off and set the temperature control to 180 degrees.  At about 9:30 it was up to 178 so I loaded the Salmon.  I checked things approx every hour and over a 7 hour timeframe the total temperature swing was 6 degrees, 178 degrees low temp to 184 degrees high temp.  While I noticed very little smoke but you could sure smell it.  I took the thinner pieces of Salmon off after 5 hours and they were delicious.  Nice and moist with a nice melow smokeness to it.  Certainly not over smoked, pretty much just the way I like it.  I am impressed with this unit so far and can't wait till later in the week to run an even dozen racks of Baby Backs through it.







The Grill







Main Cooking Grills







Second Shelf in Place







Loaded Up, you cansee a bit of Smoke here







The MONEY SHOT

This unit has a bunch of features that I have yet to use, but trust me over the next several weeks I will be using all of them.  Gonna try it with a Steak tomorrow evening.


----------



## beer-b-q

Nice Grill & Great Looking Salmon...


----------



## nwdave

Now that's what I'm talking about.  Great looking salmon.


----------



## striper

Thanks Guys, and Dave it tastes as good as it looks, maybe better.


----------



## michael ark

Thank for the pictures.what features are you going to try.


----------



## tjohnson

Joe,

Your Smoker is a thing of Beauty!

Todd


----------



## striper

Thanks Todd,

It sure seems to work as advertised also.







The firebox after a 7 hour run Smoking the Salmon.  My shop vac made quick work out of cleaning this up.

This unit has a Variable Damper that you can use to concentrate the heat in part of the grill.  So you can actually create 2 different cooking temperatures within the unit.  The book says the temperature will vary by around 60 degrees.







This shows the damper full open so that you get an even temperature throughout the grill area.  This is where I set it for Smoking the Salmon.







Part way closed.







Full closed which is where I set it last night when I tested the unit for Grilling.  This concentrated the heat to the left side of the grill so it not only heated up quicker, it did exactly what I wanted it to do.

In addition to being able to set the temperature you want to cook at, you can also chose from 3 different levels of heat.  I used the highest level as I wanted things to heat up both fast and high.  I tuned it on, hit the start button ( that activates the Hot Rod sequence ), then set the temperature at 550 degrees.  When you set it that high all you will get on the readout is the temperature you have it set for.  Without double checking the book I think that up to 450 degrees you get a reading of the temperature in the grill.  Anyway I let things warm up for 20 minutes then walked out and checked the temperature with my hand held laser minin temp.  The temperature of the door was 220 degrees, but the temperature of the grill was 430.  I let it go for another 10 minutes then just put my steak on.  I was rewarded with that nice sizzling sound when the meat hit the grill.  7 minutes later I turned the steak and it had nice grill marks on it.  Another 7 minutes I pulled it off and it was a perfect Medium Rare Steak with nice grill marks on both sides.

So far this unit is getting a 5 star rating from me.  Next run will be Saturday when I'll be doing an even dozen racks of Baby Backs.


----------



## tjohnson

You can sear a steak on a pellet grill

And Grill Marks?

It's gotta be the baffle that concentrates the heat to one side of the chamber

Todd


----------



## striper

Oh Ya, that was one of the features that attracted me about this unit.  Seemed to good to be true till I tested it for myself.  Sorry I didn't get pictures, but I was starving by the time it came off the grill.  Yes the baffle helps to concentrate the heat for smaller grilling.  One of these days I'll open the baffle and try the whole thing for grilling.  That would be a show stopper.

 


TJohnson said:


> You can sear a steak on a pellet grill
> 
> And Grill Marks?
> 
> It's gotta be the baffle that concentrates the heat to one side of the chamber
> 
> Todd


----------



## SmokinAl

Good looking salmon & good looking grill!


----------



## nwdave

So, does this mean you don't need your GOSM anymore?  I know someone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   just north of you who'd be very glad to take the smoking grates off your hands...


----------



## ohm

Nice!  Thanks for the Q-view


----------



## striper

Thanks Guys, I'm enjoying the learning curve with it.  Dave, as for my GOSM, not done with it yet.


----------



## coacher72

Congrats on the Yoder. I hope it continues to perform to your satisfaction. The Yoder people are good folk. I hope word keeps spreading about their products. Never been disappointed.


----------



## striper

WOW I've now had my Yoder YS 640 for 8 days and this thing is FANTASTIC.  The 40 lb. bag of pellets that came with it are gone and then some.  So far I've done Smoked Salmon, Grilled a Steak, slow cooked 8 racks of Baby Backs, and then quick cooked 6 more racks of Baby Backs.  On Saturday it ran for 10 hours straight and then did another 6 hours on Sunday. All of the food that has come off this unit has gotten rave reviews by the folks that ate it.  It has continued to hold the set temperature to + or -  4 degrees, except when I opened or closed the exhaust to much.  I'm still in the learning stage with this unit, but am having a ball with it.   Not only does this unit look good, it cooks good.


----------



## tjohnson

Very Cool Joe!

I've always said good tools make the job easier.

Sounds like you've found a great pellet smoker

Todd


----------



## nwdave

That explains the sweet smells coming up from the southwest of me.  40 lbs plus?  It's lucky you're still working (WHEN YOU SHOULD BE FULLY RETIRED
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, NOT SEMI-).  I'm glad you're finally back in the "I love to smoke" camp.


----------



## striper

Thanks Todd, Dave if I keep running this thing like I have so far I'm liable to have to get another full time job.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     But the meat that comes off of it will be worth it.


----------



## tjohnson

I'm seriously considering a pellet smoker/grill, and the Yoder is top on my list!

 - Built like a tank

 - Great Smoking Ability

 - Built in USA!!!!!

Todd


----------



## striper

TJohnson said:


> I'm seriously considering a pellet smoker/grill, and the Yoder is top on my list!
> 
> - Built like a tank
> 
> - Great Smoking Ability
> 
> - Built in USA!!!!!
> 
> Todd


Todd, I agree 110% with all 3 of your items.  And the company has been very responsive so far.  It works as good as your Amazen Pellet Smoker.


----------



## striper

Ok, I've had this unit for 2 weeks now.  So far I've only run into 2 minor problems.  1st one is that the Heat Shield is just a tad wider than can be covered with 18" Aluminium Foil, so have to use 2 pieces folded together, not really a big deal.  2nd one is a bit worse, the residue in the Fire Pot can set up hard enough that you can't get another fire started, ie the new pellets just sit on top of it and the Hot Rod can't get them going.  Not to big a deal, just slide the Heat Shied down a bit and reach in with some long tool and stir the pot up a bit, reset the Heat Shield and hit the start switch.

Now I've had this thing going quite a bit already.  I've used over 70 pounds of pellets so far. I've used pellets from 3 different manufactures and they have all worked fine, but I am going to go to BBQers Delight for pellets from now on.  Just a couple of bags of the others to use up first. Over the 4th of July weekend I ran it 10 hours one day and 6 hours the next without a hiccup. 2 batches of Smoked Salmon, 16 racks of Baby Back Ribs, SEARED a Steak, 2 Fatties,  and 2 Yard Birds so far.  Everything has come out FANTASTIC.  So I'm giving this unit a 4.95 Star, out of 5 Star, rating right now.

Joe


----------



## nwdave

That's a lot of pellets.  I didn't realize BBQers Delight had pellets available in bags bigger than the cute little bags you see at Freddies.  Where do you get the larger quantities???????  (And what price?)
 


Striper said:


> I've used over 70 pounds of pellets so far. I've used pellets from 3 different manufactures and they have all worked fine, but I am going to go to BBQers Delight for pellets from now on.  Just a couple of bags of the others to use up first.
> Joe


----------



## striper

Yep it is a lot of pellets, but I've been running it pretty heavy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Getting ready to go fire it up again to cook a bit of dinner.  BBQers Delight lists 10 lb bags on their website, but there was a 40 lb bag that came with the grill so I've emailed them for more information.

 


NWDave said:


> That's a lot of pellets.  I didn't realize BBQers Delight had pellets available in bags bigger than the cute little bags you see at Freddies.  Where do you get the larger quantities???????  (And what price?)


----------



## nwdave

Yeah, they got some flavors I'd like a little more of than those 1 lb bags for 4.99 each.  I'll catch you on the flip side.  I think while I'm in the Denver Metro area, I'm gonna see if I can find a WSM, 22.5, of course.  Fraid I got bit by the lump bug.  Fact, I managed to find enough space in the load plan to stow away 4 bags of Royal Oak, just in case.  Your Yoder looks very interesting but it doesn't fit my profile right at the moment.  I do know I'm sure glad you're happy and back in the smoking world.  The last year or so, you sure were struggling with that other pellet machine.  After I get back from Colorado, I'm going to have to come down and see that new water line you put in.  Course if you just happen to be smoking or grilling at the time, I'll be sure to bring a knife and a fork.

~Dave


----------



## striper

Thanks Dave, you and your Bride Travel Safe.  I'm still looking for something I can take with me in the MH.  Just haven't found anything that fits good YET.  Did a Pork Chop on it last night for dinner, MMMMMMMMMMMM GOOOOOOOD.


----------



## smokinghew

Striper

I was searching around the internet and ran a cross a site that sells the 40lb bag of BBQ Delight pellets for $40.00 and it is free shipping.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





https://www.bigpoppasmokers.com/store/pellets-charcoal

Thanks, 

Hew


----------



## tjohnson

Pellet Grill Outlet is out your way and they have pellets.

Did you check with them?

Shipping should be cheaper

How About Bear Mountain?

Todd


----------



## striper

Hew,

Thanks I'll check them out a bit more later.

Todd,

Thanks for the heads up on PGO.  They are close, well 250 miles, but closer than most and they carry Full Flavor Pellets.  I have some Bear Mountain and they are Alder base.  Not to bad, but don't burn as well in the AMNPS as the Treager.  Really like the idea of full flavor wood pellets though.

Joe


----------



## tjohnson

I'm on it like "Stink on Poo Poo!"

TJ


----------



## nwdave

TJohnson said:


> Pellet Grill Outlet is out your way and they have pellets.
> 
> Did you check with them?
> 
> Shipping should be cheaper
> 
> How About Bear Mountain?
> 
> Todd


Yeah, Todd, I'm surprised you mentioned Bear Mountain.  That's the stuff I was having some problems with.  I actually prefer your pellets.

Working on my tan in Colorado.

~Dave


----------



## tjohnson

NWDave said:


> Yeah, Todd, I'm surprised you mentioned Bear Mountain.  That's the stuff I was having some problems with.  I actually prefer your pellets.
> 
> Working on my tan in Colorado.
> 
> ~Dave


Even though I'm not a big fan of Bear Mountain, I thought Joe might be using them for "Fuel" in his New Yoder.

I did pick up a great line of pellets, and just not set up for large shipments...Yet!  That's next on my list!

I just hate to see someone pay $40 for a bag of "Blended Pellets"

TJ


----------



## striper

NWDave said:


> Yeah, Todd, I'm surprised you mentioned Bear Mountain.  That's the stuff I was having some problems with.  I actually prefer your pellets.
> 
> Working on my tan in Colorado.
> 
> ~Dave


Hey Dave,

Remember your a lot closer to the sun up there in Colorado.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Give the other "Smokin" site a try again and let me know if it works for you this time.  It is working for me again.

Joe


----------



## nwdave

Yep, all is good now.  Too bad Mark is so heavy handed with his criticism. 

It's not just the closer to the sun part, it's also oxygen deprivation as well.  Did discover some new beers,  already figuring out the load plan in the truck to bring a few cases back and also several large bottles of Maker's Mark.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Washington State has very repressive taxes on Liquor.  40$ in Colorado is 69$ + in Washington.  Oops, now the secret is out about the annual trips.  Oh, and the kids are taking me to some "real" meat markets, finally.  Ellymae's Beef Short Ribs sure jumped onto the short list of smokes to do here.

~Dave
 


Striper said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Remember your a lot closer to the sun up there in Colorado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give the other "Smokin" site a try again and let me know if it works for you this time.  It is working for me again.
> 
> Joe


----------



## striper

Great, and yep it is to bad Mark came down so hard.

HMMMM forgot about that lack of Oxygen thing.  New BEERS, mabye you should figure on bringing some down when you come to check out the Yoder.  And yes I highly recommend finding a place for a few bottle of your choice in Adult Beverages.  I highly recommend you pick up a small bottle of Pendleton Whiskey and try it while you are back there, if you can find it that is.  I think it's better than Makers Mark.  And I to bring my yearly supply back from out of state each year.

Gonna get some more Bacon going early next week.  I'm also going to talk to the place I buy my sausage and see what he does with the Pork Belly Skins when he makes Bacon.

Joe

 


NWDave said:


> Yep, all is good now.  Too bad Mark is so heavy handed with his criticism.
> 
> It's not just the closer to the sun part, it's also oxygen deprivation as well.  Did discover some new beers,  already figuring out the load plan in the truck to bring a few cases back and also several large bottles of Maker's Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washington State has very repressive taxes on Liquor.  40$ in Colorado is 69$ + in Washington.  Oops, now the secret is out about the annual trips.  Oh, and the kids are taking me to some "real" meat markets, finally.  Ellymae's Beef Short Ribs sure jumped onto the short list of smokes to do here.
> 
> ~Dave


----------



## nwdave

Striper said:


> New BEERS, mabye you should figure on bringing some down when you come to check out the Yoder.  And yes I highly recommend finding a place for a few bottle of your choice in Adult Beverages.  I highly recommend you pick up a small bottle of Pendleton Whiskey and try it while you are back there, if you can find it that is.  I think it's better than Makers Mark.  And I to bring my yearly supply back from out of state each year.


A few?  Joe, you're a piker.  Sounds like a run over to Lukas Liquor is in order to set up a taste comparison.


----------



## striper

NWDave said:


> A few?  Joe, you're a piker.  Sounds like a run over to Lukas Liquor is in order to set up a taste comparison.


HAHAHAHAHAHA if you had seen the basement of my MH when it pulled into Lynden last spring you wouldn't be calling me a piker.


----------



## striper

Took a week off and headed over the mountains to the town of Leavenworth, WA.  Sure missed being able to do any smoking while I was gone, but the Yoder is cranking as I type.  Picked up a couple of Eye of Round Roasts yesterday.  Tenderized them, as well as one of my fingers, and then bagged them up with a bit of Soy Vay Veri, Veri, Teriyaki.  Put them on this morning about 11:15 and they are just hitting 155 degrees at 4:00pm.  Gonna have a chunk of it for dinner then deep chill and slice the rest up for Lunch Meat.  I know without qview it didn't happen, but I'll enjoy eating it anyway.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## smokinronnie

I think the addition of the upper rack is very smart and looks to almost double your cooking area.  What was your opinion of the heat at the upper rack?  Any difference from the lower rack? 

I'm in the mood for a new smoker and am having a VERY hard time deciding which way to go.  Love the Backwoods and the Pitmaster, but wonder about chasing temp with a charcoal smoker, but also love the pellet grills - the convenience.  Looked at GMG and Yoder and the Yoder sure looks great.  Have a couple friends with Traegers and have eaten the food cooked on them... darn good.


----------



## timan

I have had my Yoder 640 since the fall. Sad to say I have had a couple of burps along the way. First was escaping smoke. This is best seen in the early morning when the sun back lights the smoker. You can actually feel the pressure from the fan blowing the smoke out. I wrote them on it and was told by Joe "This smoke is normal as there is a small opening from the hopper into the cooking chamber. This shouldn't cause any effect on the way the cooker performs." Anybody else notice this?

After about my 5th use the silicone seal just above the burn box came loose.













IMG_1010.JPG



__ timan
__ Jan 19, 2014






Not pretty. They sent a tube of Permatex Ultra Copper High Temp RTV Silicone. I cut out the loose material with a razor, cleaned and degreased with brake cleaner. Here is the finished repair. Took about an hour.













DSCN1610.JPG



__ timan
__ Jan 19, 2014






Today is clean out day so I will see how it is holding up.

I do have smoke leakage around the left edge of the door. You can see it here.













IMG_1018.JPG



__ timan
__ Jan 19, 2014






Let's see what else.. ahh yes, it has turned itself ON twice. They recommend that it be unplugged when not in use. First time was a hot day, so I thought maybe it got hot enough to start the fan. I am in Arizona! The second time was a very cold night. So that is all up in the air….

And don't, don't purchase their bult in analog temperature gauge! Mine is reads low over 50° all the time. Usless.

All that aside it is a sweet cooker. First baby backs and a couple of chicken breasts in the corner. And yeah that is a Smokin Tube in the background.













IMG_1019.JPG



__ timan
__ Jan 19, 2014






Eat well, Timan


----------



## rvaliente

anyone have the new 2 piece diffuser plate?


----------



## rvaliente

anyone have the new 2 piece diffuser plate?


----------



## rvaliente

anyone have the new 2 piece diffuser plate?


----------



## smokinpapist

I don't. I just have the good ol one piece.


----------



## jbdestep

Got my Yoder 640 a couple months ago.  Like it a lot.  Have same issue as Timan with smoke leakage near firebox.  Temps don't seem to fluctuate and I think it's all wind related, I'm on the coast.  Glad to see wheel casters were updated, the old ones on this thread look too small.  Finally found a butcher close by that sells full packers and made killer brisket.  Really like this smoker because I don't have to foil, stalls on butts and brisket are less than an hour.  













image.jpeg



__ jbdestep
__ Apr 16, 2016


----------



## bigkauna

Nice i like that, looking for a new smoker to add to the arsinal 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





was looking at those kamodo style units. I'm a big fan of the wood and charcoal but also have a couple electric's  .


----------

